# Power steering pipes split



## jimob1234 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi driving home last night my power steering started playing up there was a loud noise when I turned the steering /looked at the power steering fluid level and it wes almost empty had the car up on ramps this morning and found that one of my power steering pipes was split and the other was pretty rusty where can I get replacement pipes do I have got to go to the stealers hope not its a 1999 tt 225 Quattro /. Cheers Jims


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Which part ?


----------



## jimob1234 (Sep 21, 2012)

whanab said:


> Which part ?


Part 7and part 9 in the diagram part 7 split part 9 rusted pretty bad


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Those parts are very expensive from Audi, think you're looking at £200 - 250 for the 2. If you've got a Pirtek near you, it may be worth getting them to fabricate new ones, I once used them to replace the pas pipe from reservoir to pump on a Seat Cupra and it cost about half what the dealers wanted. Only problem was that I had to take the old pipe off and take that in.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

jimob1234 said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> > Which part ?
> ...


STEERING / STEERING GEAR & LINKAGE / PUMP & HOSES / Pressure hose
pressure hose 1.8 LITER, AWD, to VIN# 8N1014720

#7

Core ?	Online Price
$0.00	$389.25

STEERING / STEERING GEAR & LINKAGE / PUMP & HOSES / P/S cooler
p/s cooler 1.8 LITER

#9

Core ?	Online Price
$0.00	$198.00

prices roughly might be a little less shipping is a bit ..... Would check junk yards/salvage yards there....


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

I had my power steering pipe burst it was well corroded i got pirtek to cut
the rusted pipe out replaced with hose done a good job


----------



## EscapeOfficer1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Jimob...I don't know what new pipe costs but when mine went I temporarily repaired it by cutting-out the bad part and used some fuel pipe and jubilee clips to reconnect. Bear in mind that the pipe is for cooling the hard-working fluid as well so don't cut too much out.

You can only do this to the low pressure (front) side. The high pressure (rear) side is very high pressure indeed and won't hold and wouldn't be safe anyway.

I then waited until a set came-up off Ebay for £100 lot delivered.

There are two low pressure sets on Ebay now to choose from for £88 and £112 delivered:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-MK1-P ... 35c25de4fe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-QUATT ... 1c2ed649d2

Do you know where the leak is? There is a forum member breaking his TT and if he has the pipes still he'll probably contact you.

Make sure you use the green fluid (G002 000) and not the red which will knacker the pump - capacity is 0.8l.

If you do buy used pipe you must insist the pipe is drained and sealed well or the carriers will quarrantine the oily parcel half-way between the vendor and yourself - happened to me but fortunately I only had to go 20 miles to collect and got a £50 refund. They used duct tape and the fluid melted the adhesive.

EO


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

The double pipe gets tons of weather because of where it is located ...Know some that actually coat it

in heavy grease to keep it in good shape.....


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I got number 9 from that diagram from TPS for £50 3 months ago.










10 minute job to change 

There is another one with is a lot more expensive, sadly it'll probably be the one you need :?


----------



## jimob1234 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> I got number 9 from that diagram from TPS for £50 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate who is TPS is there a branch in Scotland /cheers jim


----------



## hodgybysea (Feb 24, 2010)

Just had mine done,parts and labour £320,could have got used pipe but they all had bits of corrosion on them.
Luckily I was near home when mine went so it went straight to the garage.


----------



## jimob1234 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> I got number 9 from that diagram from TPS for £50 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Collecting new power steering coolant pipe tomorrow from PTS /thanks mate


----------



## paulyb44 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi I have had the same problem  pipe no 9 split 
Is there anywhere i can source new one apart from the stealers ive seen you mention TPS but i cant seem to find it on the internet !
cheers 
paul


----------



## nilrem (Sep 9, 2011)

paulyb44 said:


> Hi I have had the same problem  pipe no 9 split
> Is there anywhere i can source new one apart from the stealers ive seen you mention TPS but i cant seem to find it on the internet !
> cheers
> paul


http://www.thetradepartsspecialists.co.uk/


----------



## Lilbil (Feb 5, 2012)

I had a corrosion problem with mine and had it replaced with a special treated silicon pipe which won't corrode. Only cost about £85 fitted (mates rates).

sent from my phone thing using magical powers.


----------



## paulyb44 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys
hopefully get it ordered on wednesday

cheers

paul


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

Iv been directed here as I now need this pipe (Number 9 in the diagram!) Iv been to TPS but cant see how to go about ordering...do they let individuals order or do you need to be a TPS member or garage?

Jack


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I understand you call them posing as trade, then collect and pay. Or walk in nonchalant like you'd rather be elsewhere (posing as trade) and order that way.
Never done it myself though.


----------



## JAMason (Dec 13, 2011)

mullum said:


> I understand you call them posing as trade, then collect and pay. Or walk in nonchalant like you'd rather be elsewhere (posing as trade) and order that way.
> Never done it myself though.


Really? Do they just not deal with individuals at all then? What a ball ache! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## killen (Apr 21, 2014)

Just bought item 9 from TPS in Shrewsbury, no problem. Rang them up and they quoted £79 +VAT. I asked for the trade price which is £65 + VAT and asked them to deliver it to a local garage I am familiar with. Paid for it over the phone and they delivered it next day for the trade price.   
Thanks for the advice as I had never heard of TPS. Very useful company to know about if you own a TT.
Very easy job to remove the old pipe and replace it with the new one.


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Trouble4 said:


> Which part ?


Does anyone know the part number for number 7??

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If 2003 -2006 Part No.8N0 422 893 AA 
If earlier, same No. but followed by K,G,P,D or N depending on VIN No. probably the same part.
Hoggy.


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If 2003 -2006 Part No.8N0 422 893 AA
> If earlier, same No. but followed by K,G,P,D or N depending on VIN No. probably the same part.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Do we have a part number for number 9 as well

Found the diagram of the pipes really handy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gd23 said:


> Do we have a part number for number 9 as well
> 
> Found the diagram of the pipes really handy.


Hi, Cooler pipe as it's known, part no. 8N0 422 885 A 
Hoggy.


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Cheers Hoggy


----------

